# Is there an at-home way to induce miscarriage of a doomed pregnancy?



## RunnerDuck

I know this may look like an awfully controversial thing to ask but let me make clear that #1 this was a VERY wanted pregnancy and #2 it is certain to failed. I am >6 weeks pregnant and there is nothing but a 5w sac. My progesterone has plummeted and my betas are not where they should be. p4 started out at 18.2 and is now 12.4 2 weeks later. Betas were 1700ish and then 3600ish 2 weeks ago and are now 1200ish - should be much higher. Have not gotten results of second beta yet but everything is pointing to there being no hope.

This pregnancy was a total surprise after a year + of hoping and trying. I had three failed clomid cycles - no ovulation. We changed insurance to have fertility coverage and I booked my first RE appt. back in mid-Janurary for March 29th. I have been waiting and waiting when on March 10th I got a surprise BFP. First ultrasound showed just a sac which was not alarming, first blood work looked great. Ultrasound on March 29th showed sac which had not grown much and bloodwork looked abysmal. I had already cancelled the RE appt for that day (was pretty much forced to which sucked because I don't know why, I never had a good feeling about this pregnancy and feared this very thing happening) ... and now am back to having TTC on hold indefinately.

I feel like I need to type all that out to make it perfectly clear I am not some careless nitwit looking for a DIY abortion - I wanted this baby SO MUCH and I am devastated that it's not going to make it and that the timing has ruined my starting fertility treatments which were for so long anticipated.

I want to hurry this up.

What if anything can I take to speed this up? I am not having any bleeding or spotting and I fear retaining this thing indefinately and needing a D&C and I do not want a D&C because I fear damage that may make a future pregnancy unlikely. I have PCOS so I am already up against a lot.

I figure if anyone would know things like this it would be the people here.

And I am already pretty snippy at having come here with such a serious and heart-wrenching issue and finding the entire board messed up for April Fools. I am not laughing.







Please do not add to my sorrow by assuming I am just the aforementioned nitwit.

I will not do anything until I am absolutely positively 100% sure this isn't going to work out... but I really have no reason whatever to hope it will. I need to be prepared for the worst.

I am not looking for advice involving crochet hooks or the like, simply herbal/medicinal stuff.


----------



## G-Dawg

I am so sorry. If this pregnancy is not meant to be you can take False Unicorn and Lobelia. If it is a viable pregnancy, to my understanding it won't do anything. This is Dr. Christopher stuff. Take it easy and drink a lot of Red Rasberry leaf tea. Be gentle with yourself. I am not an expert in this area, but this is what I would do.
G


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Gentle







to you mama. I wish you swift healing.


----------



## RunnerDuck

THANK YOU for your understanding answers. Who is Dr. Christopher?

I made a mistake up above - my beta was 12000something not 1200something. But 48 hours later it is 14878 so it is still going up but not nearly enough. Along with the dropped progesterone, it doesn't look good.

G-dawg, I love your sig LOL

If my 2yo could speak in longer sentences, I'm sure he'd say the same.


----------



## G-Dawg

Dr. Chrisopher is a highly respected herbalist. There is a college that teaches after him (School of Natural Healing) and a line of herbs from his combinations.

My dd is quite a character! As soon as she said that I knew it was the perfect sig!

Good luck to you mama!

G


----------



## umami_mommy

you can use high doses of the herb yarrow.

make several quarts of tea and just keep drinking it until you start to bleed.

i can put you in touch with a master clinical herbalist if you'd like to talk to someone directly.

PM me if you want.

hugs, mama. i think you are being very brave.


----------



## taradt

to you Mama

No advice but didn't want to read without a







. Lossing a very wanted pregnancy is a very hard thing, this is a great place for support during this hard time

tara


----------



## ~Shanna~

Sweetie, I am so sorry








I am not nearly as educated as the pp, but I can add that aloe vera is contraindicated during pregnancy because it can cause uterus contractions. I started taking it (for an unrelated condition) as soon as I found out that my 11 1/2 week child had died and we were waiting for her to come out. My M/C started a couple of days later, possibly unrelated to taking the av juice.
I sympathize completely about not wanting a D&C. I haven't needed one for either m/c, though the second m/c was much rougher than the 1st in that my body went through a 3 hour labor to help her out. You'll want to be very vigilant about monitoring for fever and tenderness in your uterus - the latter symptom of infection is harder to monitor, since your uterus is bound to be tender and twinge-ey from the contractions and shrinking. Make sure you're extra-careful about monitoring your temperature, and certainly follow your mw advice about if you're bleeding too heavily (more than 2 pads in an hour is need to go to ER).
Good luck sweetie. My heart aches for you right now, and I hope that you can let your body and spirit heal after being so courageous.


----------



## mama4gals

Mama, I am so sorry about your pg. IKWYM about the mixed up board. I was thinking to myself, what about the ladies coming here who are really hurting and need help? I'm sure they won't be amused, and neither was I. I have no clue about the herbs and stuff; I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for you.

Liz


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

This is from my herb book for woman. Vit C 6000mg daily take 500mg every hour for 12 hours for up to 6 days. So sorry u r having to go thru this.


----------



## ELKMama

So sorry you are going through this! It sounds terribly frustrating, as well as terribly disappointing...

A few of us were in your position of waiting to miscarry about 6 weeks ago and we had long conversations about this weird in-between period, and trying to decide what to do. If you want, check out http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=404839

I ended up waiting for it to happen naturally (although I was very, very close to giving up). The other option I seriously considered was taking Cytotec (a prescription drug that induces). You could ask mw or doc about that. You take it at home, when you are ready.

I also considered herbs to induce, but didn't feel I had good local support / care for that. I did get referred to The Natural Pregnancy book by Aviva Jill Romm (a midwife and herbalist), who describes how to use blue and black cohosh for "facilitating a miscarriage." She says it will take a couple of days.

Thinking of you, and wishing you some peace and comfort in this lousy time...


----------



## SharonAnne

Mama. You are being so brave.

I did some research for a friend a long time ago, and remember reading that pennyroyal can induce a M/C. You should make a tea with it and drink it. I've heard you need to drink A LOT of it to get it going.

I wish I could really hug you...but, here's another virtual hug:


----------



## RunnerDuck

I want to thank you all truly for being so supportive. I don't know why but I felt so ALONE in being in this predicament. I feel like if you are pregnant - even if you are looking at certain bad news - you are supposed to hold on until all hope is gone, until that pregnancy has left your body...

I just knew/know there is no point. There is no hope. I just want this to be over.

I thought to come here when my MIL mentioned drinking raspberry leaf tea when she was in labor and it strengthening contractions... I used to come here mostly for the diaper forum. Well I figured all that out a while back







but this was new territory.

Finding my way through all that backwards text nearly put me in tears... glad someone else saw it as a dumb trick, too. April fool's day is so... trite...

ANYWAY... I don't know if I will use any of this advice. I will look into it. I will consider it. My doctor is supposed to call me in the morning and hopefully she will and hopefully we can come up with a plan to expedite this.

Maybe she will have something to offer besides the D&C. I'd forgotten there is an abortion pill... which has, if you believe the latest news, the risk of DEATH. So I can risk my future fertility or I can risk my life. Peachy! (Or of course I can wait... and hopefully blood work or ultrasound or something can give me an idea of how long a wait I am looking at?)

I worry she WON'T have that to offer and I am considering Planned Parenthood... I see myself walking through a line of anti-choicers pelting me with insults and pictures of dead fetuses all with NO IDEA how much I don't want to be going there. Splendid.

No bleeding yet. The barest of spotting which I would never have noticed if I weren't looking. I am 7 weeks notpregnant holding on to a 5 week sac.

I am trying to comfort myself that if my body will hold on this tightly to something that is NOT a baby... surely it will hold on just as tightly to something that IS.

I am so sorry for everyone else's losses.







This is a club I never, ever wanted to belong to. I always felt like... I have PCOS, I am supposed to have trouble getting pregnant, I am supposed to be at a high risk for miscarriage, but I got pregnant with my son on birth control pills. Everything went perfect. I felt like I was going to continue to beat those odds - but I haven't.

But I also feel, even while the pain is still so raw, I can see how much it has made me grow and how much stronger it has made me, even in just the week since I have had the horrible news. It's a helluva way to gain understanding for those who have been there... but maybe it's the only way. I always thought I "knew" how badly it must hurt... but now I KNOW.

eta - maybe some day I will see some purpose in this. My mother and I have been on LOUSY terms since last June when she said I was to blame for my fertility problems due to my "lack of body fat" (at 5'4 and 145 pounds!!!) ... well I told her about the miscarriage and she was like, well what to you mean there's no baby? What do you mean there's nothing on the ultrasound? You're probably not even pregnant, why did you think you were pregnant??

I don't know why I expected any differently... well, actually, I expected her to blame me. I don't even know why I told. but she called to wish me a happy birthday - 3/30 was my b-day , great present eh? - and I told.

Maybe someday I will have a daughter or DIL in this situation and I can offer something that better resembled SUPPORT. Something good has to come of this, some day.


----------



## ~Shanna~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck*
No bleeding yet. The barest of spotting which I would never have noticed if I weren't looking. I am 7 weeks notpregnant holding on to a 5 week sac.

Hi sweetie,
I found out on a Tuesday, via U/S, that there was no heartbeat, and that the baby looked about 3 weeks younger than she should have. I had the barest of spotting that night, and by the following Tuesday it was over. Since you're spotting, even barely, I'm guessing that it's close to begining. Mine would have went on for 4 weeks (mostly waiting), except I only knew about the last week of it








I have no experience with using pharmaceuticals to induce, but I have heard that it can be rough. However, I must say that I was not prepared for how difficult my natural m/c would be. Still, I only had second thoughts about letting it progress naturally for the 3 hours that my body was laboring. Leading up to and afterwards, I was glad that I didn't interfere. The toughest part is the wait though, I really understand it if mamas decide to hurry it along.


----------



## RunnerDuck

My doctor finally called me back today and said I can wait or take cytotec... so I took the cytotec. I don't know why I was so certiain this option wouldn't be available. I thought about it later and realized it would be kind of silly for surgery to be the only option when there is a much less invasive alternative...

So... I hope this works and I hope it isn't too bad.

I called the infertility clinic and explained the general suckiness of my situation and asked if they could book me sooner than they usually book an initial consult - and they booked me for 4/14!!!









All things considered... things are going well.

I'd rather have my miracle baby but it wasn't meant to be so I am trying to look to the future and be hopeful.

Hopefully my son wasn't my only good egg.


----------



## G-Dawg

Just checking in on you Runnerduck. I am sure you have lots of good eggs! Take it easy for awhile. Cytotec is rough stuff.

G


----------



## RunnerDuck

It hasn't done anything yet!!! It has been 10 hours. It's supposed to be done in 12-24 and supposedly you might start to have "effects" as early as two hours...

I'm getting kind of nervous.

I took it orally, because the death scares with the abortion pill lately have to do with taking the cytotec part vaginally...

http://www.cnn.com/2006/HEALTH/03/17....ap/index.html

but... maybe it won't work orally??

My doctor said I could do it either way, you think she'd know, right?


----------



## taradt

I did it orally with my first loss. It took at least 2 doses for it to start and then it only worked once I was relaxed (meaning once my daughter had gone to bed and I was relaxed and focused). I walked a lot that day and was told to do everything I would do to encourage labor.
For a comparison for my 2nd loss we did it vaginally, lower doses as I was further along and it took 7 doses, 12 hours apart for it to work.
Once it did work it turned into a full labor (which I wasn't expecting the first time)

what dose did you take?








s the waiting sucks

tara


----------



## RunnerDuck

I took 800mcg - 4 200mcg pills.

It's been 22 hours and nothing.

Doctor says get more at 48 hours.

I don't know why she thinks I need to wait 24 more hours... I think it's pretty sure nothing will happen.

Although - I am in a hideously bad mood, similar to before I went into labor with my son... wonder if that means anything?


----------



## CalebsMama05

I just wanted to stop by and offer huge hugs.

I cannot even imagine what you are going through I had a natural m/c within a week of finding out the baby was dead. huge huge huge hugs.


----------



## G-Dawg

hey RunnerDuck. I wanted to see how you are doing. Has anything happened? I hope you are feeling better.

G


----------



## wryknowlicious

4 years ago I used blue & black ohash tincture to induce my body to pass the remains of a 13 week along pregnancy. no heartbeat 1 week and counting , no growth 3 weeks... but the miscariage wasn't coming.

I had allready had 1 D&C ans ins. wouldn't pay for induction.

it hurt but it was better than going to the docs, for me at least.

i had a trained herbalist & midwife administer the cohash.


----------



## zion

runnerduck- I just read through this thread. I am very thankful you started this. I know there are lots of mamas in the same situation.

I just wanted to stop in and see how you were doing. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## umami_mommy

i have found an article that has 4 different ways to induce a miscarriage naturally, if anyone is interested PM me and i'll share them.


----------



## Avena

Oh Mama,
I just read you post..Offering you much Blessed love...A great informative web site is by the acclaimed herbalist Susun weed.

On her forums there is a section on the info. you seek. The site is http://www.susunweed.com/weedforum/v...1ac14a8a8330b2

Best of luck & sending healing vibe your way mama


----------



## scotmum

i am 13 weeks along and need help. i have a wonderful, healthy and happy 11 month old but my body isn't coping with another baby so soon. i am terribly ill and the baby is suffering. is there any natural way to promote miscarage? my doctors want to 'keep trying' but have very little hope. i do not want a surgical intervention. this is hard enough as is. i just want to be amongst the love of my husband and wee girl.

please---any suggestions? this is all going to end in pain, i'd rather show respect and love to the little one inside me then put s/he through some horrible proceedure.

i know i sound awful--at least i hope i don't--but i am so scared and nervous for the poor soul inside.

thank you.

scotmum


----------



## suq02

Hi there, I am in a very similar situation to you I think. I found out over a week ago that my baby has no heartbeat and had died at 91/2 weeks and the dr said to just wait it out. I am doing that and only getting a coloured discharge, no bleeding, cramping nothing.....
I just want it to be over with now. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RunnerDuck

Whoa this thread has resurfaced after quite some time.









I ended up using cytotec (from my doctor) to induce the miscarriage. It took two doses but I managed to avoid surgery and physically the whole thing wasn't very bad.

Have done two injectable fertility med cycles since then with no success - currently on a break in part to lose weight (10-15 pounds or so) and in part to enjoy a vacation back to PA in Oct/Nov for a wedding, camping, etc. Then will be trying again...

Getting kind of bummed as the due date of that little bub approaches but ... life goes on. Hopeful that I will be successful with a pregnancy again soon.









Suq02 - so sorry you are going through this, too.







I am not sure if cytotec is an option for you at 9 1/2 weeks but you might want to ask about it. It's not "all natural" but it worked and was relatively easy. (The first dose I took orally and it didn't work, all it did was give me horrific gas. The second dose I took vaginally and it worked.)


----------



## SweetGuayaba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2* 
This is from my herb book for woman. Vit C 6000mg daily take 500mg every hour for 12 hours for up to 6 days. So sorry u r having to go thru this.









Vit C causes m/c? This is scary of course this dosage is really high. Would it cause m/c in normal dose. What if someone drinks a gallon of OJ a day while sick or something would that cause m/c?

Thanks


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

No it would have to be a very high dose taken every hour. Normal amounts are good for you and make for a healthy body.


----------



## beckyphry

What a helpful thread. I started miscarrying last Monday, October 9th, when I was 5w3d. As of yet I still have a small yolk sac. I had the initial gush of blood 12 days ago, a few days of spotting, another gush of blood, more spotting, 2 good days of pain-free heavier-than-a-period bleeding, and now we're back to spotting. I'm definitely miscarrying based on my hcg levels. It's such an awful waiting game.







:

My midwife wants me to have a D&C. I think that it's just too invasive considering how early I was when the miscarriage started. I told her I wanted to give it another week, but honestly, I don't know if I can wait that long. It's already been almost 2 weeks and I REALLY just want this to be over.

So, I pulled out all the tips in this thread:

Quote:

yarrow tea
aloe vera juice
Vit C 6000mg daily take 500mg every hour for 12 hours for up to 6 days
blue and black cohosh tincture
False Unicorn and Lobelia was mentioned at the beginning of the thread, but a search found one site that sells these herbs to help PREVENT miscarriage.

It looks like Cytotec worked for the original poster. I'm seeing the ob/gyn in my midwife's practice on Wednesday, so maybe I'll ask about that. I picked up some vitamin C today, I may start taking that this weekend.

Any other herbal tips?


----------



## rn

Quote:

Any other herbal tips?
pennyroyal. You can get it in tincture form at most health food stores.


----------



## Babe

ACUPUNTURE. (along with herbs). I used this method to complete a m/c several years ago. My acupuncturist (formerly a midwife) used powerful electric current pulses in the needles to induce uterine contractions, which began in her office and completed within 24 hrs at home (along with a tonic of the herbs mentioned). Home m/cing is such a beautiful way to honor your child, when possible. Much love and strength... Please know it felt much like giving birth for me when doing it this way...there was a tremendous amount of blood and pain but it was so very worthwile for me to experience he passing fully. I think it helped me heal, and when I went on to birth my daughter at home, I labored in the same places and manner as I did with the m/c.
Blessings.


----------



## mesa

about the false unicorn and lobelia, I used this on the recommendation of my midwife last week for my threatened miscarriage that turned into a miscarriage. Yes, it is for preventing miscarriage, but only if the baby is in trouble but still alive. If the pregnancy is doomed, the herbs will facilitate a quick miscarriage. Speaking from experience, I had no pain at all, no clots (just the sac that passed painlessly) and the bleeding was over in 5 days.

Here is a good site about it:
http://www.herballegacy.com/id526.htm


----------

